# Best Military Watch with 24h dial ????



## Matthias (May 25, 2003)

Hi there,

which military watches with a 24 hour dial are currently available and which one do you think is the best?

I know that there are the Glycine watches which are inspired by their earlier model dating back to the Vietnam war times. Did Sinn ever produce a 24 dial watch?

Thanks a lot for your comments!

Matthias

PS: Thanks for your responses to my last posting concerning the O&W MP 2801! I got one on my wrist now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sinn are a relatively new company and have not produced any military issue watches that I know of.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think by Military,he may mean Military style or Type.

Sinn have produced the EZM range,they are used by German GSG9 Anti terrorist group.Although not 24hr.

I cannot think of any current military 24hr watches,a few may have 24hr markings on the dial,but a regular 12hr movement.I suppose this is due to the 24hr system used my the Military.

Alex


----------

